# contract coding question



## pannjen50 (Jan 22, 2013)

I have opportunity to code surgeries from home as part of a team but have been asked to submit my fee to that facility.  I quoted an hourly fee, but have also been asked about quoting a fee per op report.  Suggestions on how to set up contract coding like this, either by report or salary - or someone to speak privately about this with?  Thank you

Paula J, CPC


----------



## azadsinghs@gmail.com (Jan 23, 2013)

you should charge per sheet.


----------

